# Ext4: Inbox-File defekt

## manuels

Hi,

ich meine (Evolution)-Mailbox-Datei "Inbox" auf meinem Ext4-Dateisystem ist defekt.

Wenn ich die Datei kopiere, bekomme ich:

```
cp: Lesen von „Inbox“: Input/output error
```

Und dies listet dmesg auf:

```
[ 6955.754190] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[ 6955.754198] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

[ 6955.754204] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[ 6955.754215] ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:40:58:aa/00:00:0a:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in

[ 6955.754217]          res 41/40:08:46:58:aa/00:00:0a:00:00/00 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[ 6955.754223] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[ 6955.754226] ata1.00: error: { UNC }

[ 6955.758132] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[ 6955.758152] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled sense code

[ 6955.758156] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 6955.758163] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]

[ 6955.758171] Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

[ 6955.758175]         72 03 11 04 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

[ 6955.758193]         0a aa 58 46 

[ 6955.758201] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[ 6955.758210] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 0a aa 58 40 00 00 08 00

[ 6955.758227] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 178935878

[ 6955.758256] ata1: EH complete
```

Nun habe ich zwei Fragen:

- Ist dies ein Fehler, um den ich mir sorgen machen sollte?

- Kann ich die Datei irgendwie retten?

Danke für Tipps

Manuel

PS: Ein erzwungener Dateisystem-Check sagt, dass es kein Problem mit dem Dateisystem gebe.

----------

## firefly

Es könnte sich auch um ein Problem mit der Festplatte handeln.

----------

## manuels

Ein SMART-Short-Test verläuft ohne Fehler, ein Conveyance- und Extended-Test endet jedoch mit diesem hier:

```
Complete selective self-test log:

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

Ich fand die SMART-Testresultate immer sehr kryptisch.

Kann das jemand von euch vielleicht interpretieren?

EDIT: Hier noch ein paar SMART-Attribute:

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   092   091   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       63993136

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   099   099   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1695

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       7

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   068   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       7275626

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       524

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   037   020    Old_age   Always       -       467

184 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       434

188 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       148

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   071   055   045    Old_age   Always       -       29 (Lifetime Min/Max 20/29)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       7

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       15671

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   029   045   000    Old_age   Always       -       29 (0 14 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   056   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       63993136

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

254 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., ich als Laie würde 

```
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1
```

 als problematisch ansehen. Hier gibt es ein Bad block HOWTO for smartmontools Erfahrungen hab ich da jedoch nicht mit, und zudem ist es noch nicht für ext4

Denke jedoch das es für ein wenig grundsätzliche Info hilfreich sein könnte.

----------

## manuels

Hab erstmal in Evolution die Inbox-Nachrichten in einen neuen Ordner kopiert, die Inbox gelöscht und dann wieder in die neue Inbox zurückkopiert.

Das scheint geklappt zu haben.

Sollte ich noch weiteres machen? Wird der Block automatisch als defekt markiert?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

das wirklich Problematische ist:

 *Quote:*   

> 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       7 

 

Pre-fail Daten sind am relevantesten von allen

wenn sich innerhalb der nächsten Tage (oder Wochen) die Zahl um einige erhöht, solltest du dich nach einem neuen Datengrab umsehen   :Idea: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ich hätte diese Zahlen als am kritischten angesehn:

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   092   091   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       63993136

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   068   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       7275626
```

----------

## manuels

Ok, werde das im Auge behalten.

Der Rechner ist recht neu (einige Monate). Würde sowas unter die Garantie/Gewährleistung fallen oder kann sich der Hersteller damit rausreden, dass ich nicht sachgemäß mit dem Laptop umgegangen sei?

----------

## py-ro

Wenn er unter 6 Monate alt ist, müsste er beweisen das es so war. Danach könnte er es versuchen, aber es käme wohl den Gesamtzustand des Gerätes an, wie erfolgversprechend das ist.

Py

----------

## manuels

Der Laptop ist unter 6 Monaten alt.

Stellt sich die Frage wie gravierend der Fehler ist.

Der o.g. SMART-Extended-Test läuft nicht durch, sondern bricht immer noch bei 10% mit der o.g. Fehlermeldung ab.

Würde es sich lohnen den Rechner zu reklamieren?

----------

## manuels

Nun gab es auch noch mehrere (~50) Dateisystem-Fehler beim Fsck-Check, der beim Start durchgeführt wurde!

Brauch hier mal ne zweite Meinung. Wirklich sicher fühle ich mich nicht mit der Platte...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ok, werde das im Auge behalten.
> 
> Der Rechner ist recht neu (einige Monate). Würde sowas unter die Garantie/Gewährleistung fallen oder kann sich der Hersteller damit rausreden, dass ich nicht sachgemäß mit dem Laptop umgegangen sei?

 

ok, was für ein Modell ist das ?

eine Samsung Spinpoint ? eine Western Digital ? eine Fujitsu ?

----------

## manuels

Die Platte meldet sich mit ST9250315AS, was google zufolge eine Seagate-Platte ist.

Diese steckt in einem Acer Aspire 1420P.

EDIT: habe gerade etwas gefunden, das mit einen Strich durch die Gewährleistungsrechnung machen könnte.

Der erste short-Test, der in den SMART-Logs steht, ist ohne Probleme durchgelaufen.

Kann ich dieses Testresultat irgendwie aus den Logs entfernen?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Die Platte meldet sich mit ST9250315AS, was google zufolge eine Seagate-Platte ist.
> 
> Diese steckt in einem Acer Aspire 1420P.

 

erstmal würd ich die Daten mit dd, rsync oder was anderem sichern

danach könntest du von seatools booten und schauen, was Seagate's Festplatten-Tools dazu sagt:

http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/seatooldreg

alternativ sollten auf der ultimatebootcd genug Programme zum Testen dabei sein: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

wenn du kannst, lass mal badblocks drüberlaufen

----------

## manuels

Backup habe ich gemacht.

Die SeaTools wollen nicht booten:

Hab kein CD-Laufwerk, daher hab ich das ISO mit Unetbootin auf einen USB-Stick kopiert.

Wenn ich von diesem Boote, erscheint zwar das SYSLinux-Menü, aber wenn ich den Menüeintrag auswähle, kommt ganz kurz ein schwarzer Bildschirm, danach lande ich wieder im Menü.

UBCD wird gerade heruntergeladen.

Ich nehme an bad blocks ist auf der UBCD installiert, oder soll ich das aus meinem Standard-Linux von der Festplatte starten?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Backup habe ich gemacht.
> 
> Die SeaTools wollen nicht booten:
> ...

 

von der Festplatte würd ich es nicht starten - du kannst es ja mal mit SysrescueCD und unetbootin versuchen

http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick

UBCD sollte auch mit unetbootin bzw. zumindest auf einem USB-Stick laufen: http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/239992-78-ubcd-stick

----------

## Necoro

 *manuels wrote:*   

> EDIT: habe gerade etwas gefunden, das mit einen Strich durch die Gewährleistungsrechnung machen könnte.
> 
> Der erste short-Test, der in den SMART-Logs steht, ist ohne Probleme durchgelaufen.
> 
> Kann ich dieses Testresultat irgendwie aus den Logs entfernen?

 

Wenn du bei einem sinnvollen Händler warst, sollte er dir die Platte auch so umtauschen.

----------

## manuels

Ok, die Seagate Tools waren auch auf der UBCD. Der Extended-Test mit diesen hat keine Fehler ergeben.

Auch ein Short-SMART-Test hat keine Fehler ergeben. Ein Extended-SMART-Test läuft gerade.

Die SystemRescueCD lade ich gerade herunter.

Die Attribute haben sich geändert und sehen nun wie folgt aus:

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   119   090   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       224086056

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   099   099   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1707

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       7

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   069   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       8251872

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       550

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   037   020    Old_age   Always       -       479

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       513

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       176

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   063   055   045    Old_age   Always       -       37 (Lifetime Min/Max 20/41)

191 G-Sense_Error_Rate      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       7

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       15950

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   037   045   000    Old_age   Always       -       37 (0 14 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   054   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       224086056

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

254 Free_Fall_Sensor        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
```

Ein kleines "Diff" (oben neu, unten alt):

```

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   119   090   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       224086056

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   092   091   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       63993136

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1707

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1695

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   068   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       7275626

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   069   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       8251872

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       550

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       524

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       513

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       434

188 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       148

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       176

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   063   055   045    Old_age   Always       -       37 (Lifetime Min/Max 20/41)

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   071   055   045    Old_age   Always       -       29 (Lifetime Min/Max 20/29)

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       15950

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       15671

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   037   045   000    Old_age   Always       -       37 (0 14 0 0)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   029   045   000    Old_age   Always       -       29 (0 14 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   054   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       224086056

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   056   051   000    Old_age   Always       -       63993136

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

```

PS: Ich habe die SMART-Tools mal aktualisiert, weshalb einige Attribute nun nicht mehr "Unknown" sind.

----------

## Necoro

Spontan würde ich sagen: Die Platte machts nicht mehr lange.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, ich meine auch das für die relativ kurze Laufzeit von nur ~ 550 Std. einige Werde doch schon bedenklich hoch sind.

Siehe evtl auch SMART-Parameter

Doch auf ein kulantes umtauschen beim Händler würde ich eher nicht hoffen, der sagt vermutlich "was willst du, die Platte läuft doch (noch)"

Ich denke man wird sie erst umtauschen wenn sie endgültig kaputt ist.

----------

## mrsteven

Ich weiß leider nicht genau, was manche Festplattenhersteller in ihre Raw_Read_Error_Rate hineinschreiben, denke aber dass bereits ein Wert über 0 (RAW_VALUE) auch schon zu viel ist. Dass der Wert so schnell ansteigt ist auch nicht gerade beruhigend. Ähnliches gilt auch für die Raw_Seek_Error_Rate.

Wenn dein Händler die Platte nicht zurück nehmen will, dann kannst du versuchen sie künstlich etwas zu stressen, sodass vielleicht einer der Werte auf einen als kritisch eingestuften Betrag kommt. Ist aber schon merkwürdig, was Seagate da mit seiner SMART-Implementierung treibt. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ein Vorschlag:

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null
```

Löst das ähnliche Lesefehler aus (dauert aber)? Wenn ja, dann ist es mit Sicherheit kein Dateisystemfehler, sondern ein Hardware-Problem.

----------

## manuels

dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null lief ohne Probleme durch.

Die SysRescueCD wollte das letzte mal nicht - lade sie gerade nochmal direkt via Unetbootin runter...

----------

